# yanmar 1401D loader problems(HELP)



## Luther M (Apr 1, 2019)

YM1401D loader has starting having problems. no lift capacity and very slow up and down. bucket rotation is nearly impossible. Tractor has add on power steering. worked good FEL , steering and 3 point hitch. recently started problems with FEL. thinking pump pressure. maybe loader control? bad cylinder?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome. 

Maybe moving this over to the Yanmar section of the forum would get you quicker results.  
https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/yanmar.200/ 

Sorry, I don't have a FEL ... yet. 

BUT, have you pulled the hydraulic filter out, cleaned it and put it back in? When was the last time the hydraulic fluid was changed. Our tractors can use the John Deere J20C fluid. 

That's one place to start looking. Then the FEL hoses and connections.


----------



## Luther M (Apr 1, 2019)

I'll try that. Was just changed a month ago.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Luther M said:


> I'll try that. Was just changed a month ago.


Did you reuse the old fluid by filtering it out or used new fluid. About 50% of people will filter the fluid to reuse. It's only hydraulic. 

As for hydraulic hoses, just like vehicle brake lines, they rot from the inside going out. With no pressure in the system, start feeling around for hoses that are stiff skinned on the outside and squeeze closed when pinching them. If the pinch takes tooooo long to pop back into it's natural hose position, chances are, that hose has gone bad. Oddly, aftermarket hoses and tire tubes from Asia lately fail in 3-months time now. Parker and Gates brands are good to trust. 

Any pinched seals? Also on many (not all) the Yanmars, there are levers and hand valves under the seating area. These also control the hydraulic functions on the tractor. Before fliping a lever or turning a knob, note the position it was in first and then count the turns or what direction you flipped it. Then test the hydraulics.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Luther M said:


> I'll try that. Was just changed a month ago.


Hoye has a write up on how to clean our hydraulics filters. I use diesel as the primary cleaning with a good tooth brush. Then as a rinse, brake fluid. This applies to hydraulics filters that use the olefin plastic cylinder sheet over the stainless perforated holes. If you filter is the pleated type, you can only replace it.


----------



## Luther M (Apr 1, 2019)

can't get to it right now. son in law has it to put in posts with the auger


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Luther M said:


> can't get to it right now. son in law has it to put in posts with the auger


T'is the season to get stuff going. Just hope it doesn't get worse with the arms down and the auger stuck in the ground with no way getting it back up. errr


----------

